# Pls help my coffee project !



## timjoy (Jul 25, 2011)

Hi friends,

I am conducting my dissertation project on Starbucks and Gap, and struggling with collecting data now. So happy to join this coffee forum, and share all about coffee.

Could you help to fill in both of the questionnaires below? It takes only several minutes. I really need your help. Much appreciated!!!









The questionnaire of Starbucks logo: http://www.kwiksurveys.com?s=NNDOOL_4687771

The questionnaire of Gap logo: http://www.kwiksurveys.com?s=NNDOMJ_df3db0c6

Million thanks,

Tim


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Tim,

I did a project on Starbucks as part of my MBA a few years back. Afraid I can't find the final report we produced but here's a link to a folder containing some documents I used for research. They're a little old now and Starbucks has made some stragetic changes but they may be useful for seeing how the organisation has progressed.

http://www.box.net/shared/pm72x6turgg98qrsvs97

I've completed your Starbucks questionnaire







I know it can be tough getting data to base your dissertation on. One thing to be aware of is that the population of this forum may skew your data, as forum members tend to be lovers of artisan coffee rather than the coffee produced by large chains. Just something to be aware of.

Good luck with the thesis.

Mike


----------



## timjoy (Jul 25, 2011)

MikeHag said:


> Tim,
> 
> I did a project on Starbucks as part of my MBA a few years back. Afraid I can't find the final report we produced but here's a link to a folder containing some documents I used for research. They're a little old now and Starbucks has made some stragetic changes but they may be useful for seeing how the organisation has progressed.
> 
> ...


Hi Mike, many thanks. I will take it into consideration when analyzing.

it's realy tough to collect data, which is absolutly beyond my expection. Honestly, it seems I can do nothing except panicing all day. Others who choose qualitative study have easily get their study done. ohhhhhh, no....









Friends, pls help me!!!


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

If I were you I'd stand outside Starbucks and Gap and offer a free packet of crisps (or something) to everyone who'll take your survey.


----------



## timjoy (Jul 25, 2011)

Any Starbucks or Gap users, pls do me a favour!! Many thanks!!


----------



## timjoy (Jul 25, 2011)

Calling for more supports! THX, guys


----------



## timjoy (Jul 25, 2011)

Need more users! Thanks, guys!

Starbucks: http://www.kwiksurveys.com?s=NMNNNL_34acb6b3

Gap: http://www.kwiksurveys.com?s=NNDOMJ_df3db0c6

Have a nice weekend!

Tim


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

I agree that we are not the right target forum/audience to gain answers from. Perhaps NetMums might be a better judge of brand in that respect


----------

